# ?? about a havoc 1s



## BDR609 (Sep 27, 2001)

I have a havoc 1 cell that keep shutting off after I run a 4 min race. It will also shut off after a couple of mins. When it shuts off all the lights on the speed control light up? Any help????


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

BDR609 said:


> I have a havoc 1 cell that keep shutting off after I run a 4 min race. It will also shut off after a couple of mins. When it shuts off all the lights on the speed control light up? Any help????


Because I am not part of Novak's technical support group, I suggest you email [email protected] with your question,  Our regular CS/Tech Support hours can be located here. Before emailing, take a moment to review the instructions (trouble-shooting guide) originally included with your Novak Item:

Novak Instruction Downloads

Trouble-shooting TeamNovak's One Touch™ Speed Controls



> *Please make your initial email as detailed as possible. Include:*
> 
> ~ speed control (brand/model)
> ~ motor (brand/wind)
> ...


The more information you provide in your first email, the more quickly tech support can offer you assistance.


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

i dont have my booklet with me, is it possible it is thermal shut down or a battery voltage issue. i have been running one in my 13.5 since january with no trouble.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Are all the lights on steady, or are they all blinking, or are some blinking. The different lights and if they are blinking or not may be telling you what is wrong. Give us more info, we might be able to help. 

I run 2 XBRs, 1 Havoc, and 2 GTBs and have never had trouble with any of them. I did have a low voltage shut down but it was just what it was supposed to do to protect the lipo.


----------



## BDR609 (Sep 27, 2001)

All the lights come on and stay. No blinking


----------



## RACERJ79 (Dec 10, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to my havoc 3s.. I had to send mine into novak and they updated the softwere.. but it's still not right.. reverse sticks on when you hit the brakes now.. havoc's just are'nt one of novak's best esc.. There's a lot of guy's having trouble with them..xbr's and gtb's are the way to go..


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

On timed races you don't need the lipo cut-off turned on. Just make sure your battery is topped up. Lipo cutoffs are aimed at bashers that run till the car completely stops.....


----------



## BigShow4u (Jul 23, 2009)

i had a Havoc 2s go up in smoke. Not sure why but i still need to send it in. still under warranty.

i bought a Havoc 3s s the same night so i could race the A-main. if the lipo cut off is on then the red and amber lights flash/blink 3 times then the red light will stay on.

i believe that the programing is the same on all the havoc's (at least 2s and 3s are)


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

All four Havoc escs have the same single motor-mapping programming feature---not adjustable profiles like the GTBs:



> *On-board, user-friendly interface with nine adjustable parameters:*
> 
> ~Minimum Brake (10 settings from 0-27%)
> ~Drag Brake (10 settings from 0-27%)
> ...





BigShow4u said:


> i had a Havoc 2s go up in smoke. Not sure why but i still need to send it in. still under warranty.
> 
> i bought a Havoc 3s s the same night so i could race the A-main. if the lipo cut off is on then the red and amber lights flash/blink 3 times then the red light will stay on.
> 
> i believe that the programing is the same on all the havoc's (at least 2s and 3s are)


----------

